
Ask HN: How does "ᜋᜈᜎ|ᜇᜃᜒᜆ᜔‖ᜋᜈᜒᜌ|ᜈᜄ᜔ᜄ‖᜔" (Tagalog) get rendered on OS X/iOS? - gfmio
The string &quot;ᜋ ᜈ ᜎ| ᜇᜃᜒᜆ᜔‖ ᜋ ᜈᜒᜌ| ᜋᜀᜈᜄ᜔ᜄ‖ ᜇ ᜃᜎᜄ᜔ ᜊᜒᜈᜄᜆ᜔ ᜑ‖&quot; from the Tagalog wikipedia entry renders perfectly fine on OS X and iOS system applications (try copy  &amp;pasting it on your device). However, when I tried to get it to render in any browser, it completely failed.<p>Can anyone figure out what systems font to target in order to render this string correctly?<p>(Tagalog is a the traditional (non-standardised) script of the Filipino language. I was looking at finding ways to render uncommon scripts in a web browser, but this filipino script seems to resist.)<p>Any help is appreciated! :)
======
MBCook
I'm not seeing the problem you're describing on my device. I've got a 10.5"
iPad Pro with the latest version of iOS 10. Safari page text, the text field
I'm typing into, the search field on springboard, notes, and a random third-
party app all render the same glyphs; the only differences are minor things
like font size and weight.

~~~
gfmio
Ah, thx. It seems to work on Safari for me as well. However, it doesn't seem
to work for Firefox and Chrome (which I used to initially test this) using the
same settings. Shouldn't the browsers all have the same font lookup behaviour
given the same font-family settings?

~~~
Darsstar
Interestingly enough Chrome renders it just fine in the tab name/title.

~~~
gfmio
True, I'm noticing that as well. It seems that some OS X system fonts (San
Francisco?) are used for rendering in Safari by default as well as in various
UI elements (Tab heading, Search bars, ...), but not in the Chrome or FF
browser itself, even if you set the font family to System UI fonts.

